# Easy Light Flasher



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay folks, I was in the hardware store today and found what looked like a small button and still looking what looked like a small lightbulb.










This small button causes any lightbulb 60 watts and under to flash in a semi-regular pattern once popped into the lightbulb socket.










The light bulb shown here is a small tracklight, but uses the regular sized bulb socket. Here is a video of it in action.

flashing light video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/46dad8a1

The button costs around $3. Now THAT's simple!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

WoW now that's simple and cheap wonder if u added a dimmer switch it would tone down the light even more...well back tothe hardware store I on the hunt...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could use a lower wattage bulb, too. I am curious about the dimmer though...


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Sickie, do you have a pic of the packaging? What was the name of the product? Thanks!

L


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I, too am interested.

Take a pic of the box it came in and the name of the product so we can go out shopping.

Excelent find, Mr. Ickie.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't know they still made these! My G-pa used to have some of those to use in his Xmas display.....rock on! What hardware store was that?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice tip, Sickie! Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice find B., but you need to get back here and gives these fine members the info on this...I see a lynch mob forming!!! lol


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nice find B., but you need to get back here and gives these fine members the info on this...I see a lynch mob forming!!! lol


Now would we do that????

(lights torch, waves pitchfork in air agressively):devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice, SI...but one question...how _*did*_ it end up in Bermuda?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

So where's the details SI? Still waiting.... we have now had time to find a suitable tree from which to have ourselves a proper lynching!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here kitty, kitty!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Sorry folks, life has thrown some curves at me lately so I haven't been on much this week- glad to see the interest though. The button comes in no box, it's actually stuck on a cardboard board for a display, much as the old collector coin books. True Value has them and the brand is...True Value. If people are having a tough time finding them to buy, I could do a group buy and send them via mail. What's the cost of an envelope and stamp these days? Less than a dollar shipping first class USPS?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, if you ship them from Bermuda......


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, chances are most True Values will carry them if you have a nearby older community. At least thats what I would presume to be the case. I will look for my local TV and see if they have any and report back after the weekend.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks kitten! LOL!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Here is the link...*

You can order them too if you dont have a True Value around!

http://www.doityourself.com/invt/9408667


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just checked out that page. The cheapest shipping to me would be $9.


----------

